# Walking Dead Thread



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Mark your calendars and set your watches, * Season 5, Episode 9: *airs next Sunday, February 8 at 8PM!!!

See ya there.

(and, I'll keep the ethanol references to a bare minimum.)


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ox Eye said:


> Mark your calendars and set your watches, * Season 5, Episode 9: *airs next Sunday, February 8 at 8PM!!!
> 
> See ya there.
> 
> (and, I'll keep the ethanol references to a bare minimum.)


Man, S5 already? Ive been too busy to watch. I have only finished the 1st season lol. I did however finish Breaking Bad!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

They're running back episodes on AMC if you want to sorta catch up.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

My wife and I will be watching. Been waiting patiently.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I just bought a new sword. I'm ready.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Insist started watching the show on Netflix, and finished season 4 just in time to catch the current season next Sunday. I've really enjoyed it.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Never watched the show until a few weeks ago. My wife and I started watching it on Netflix and we were instantly hooked. We finished season 3 last night and going to start on season 4 tonight. We were talking about what are we going to do when we start having to wait to watch new episodes!


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I can't wait!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Which character will be the first to get offed in this new season? Place your pick, NOW!


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

Either Tara, Rosita or the preacher Gabriel. I need to pick one so it is going to be Rosita.
But who really knows with this shows track record.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

This is really the end of the same season, and they already offed Beth and Bob... I don't see them losing anybody REALLY major anymore: just some of these "newcomers" like Gabriel.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Those seem likely picks, along with Tyreese and Shasha, because, in the past, those who really hadn't developed a serious character role were the ones getting aced. Then, along comes Beth, who was beginning to fill out as a main character ... and she's suddenly aced! So, I suspect any guess is as good as the next.

I'm guessing Tara.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Ox Eye said:


> Mark your calendars and set your watches, * Season 5, Episode 9: *airs next Sunday, February 8 at 8PM!!!
> 
> See ya there.
> 
> (and, I'll keep the ethanol references to a bare minimum.)


Thanks for the heads up. Just checked the DVR and Walking Dead/Talking Dead are scheduled to record.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ox Eye said:


> Those seem likely picks, along with Tyreese and Shasha, because, in the past, those who really hadn't developed a serious character role were the ones getting aced. Then, along comes Beth, who was beginning to fill out as a main character ... and she's suddenly aced! So, I suspect any guess is as good as the next.
> 
> I'm guessing Tara.


 They also have a habit of being limited on the amount of black guys they can have on the show: when a new one showed up, the old one was gone inside of two episodes for quite a while. Morgan was first, he was basically written off within an episode of when T-dog showed up. T-dog bit the dust when they picked up the prisoner guy. Prisoner guy bit the dust when Tyrese showed up. Bob and Tyrese coexisted for a while, then as soon as Gabriel showed up, Bob-b-que. Now we've got Tyrese, Gabriel, with Morgan rolling back in. Unless they've broken their old habits, something's gotta give. Tyrese has gotten to be something of a member of the "core" group, so I'm saying gabriel better ready his resume'; they already took down one character this year that was at the same basic "level" as Tyrese...


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

The Trailers are some serious teasers this time! Can't wait. Gonna watch the last few episodes to refresh my memory. Still wondering what Morgan is up to.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

So, it's Tyreese, huh? That's disappointing!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ox Eye said:


> So, it's Tyreese, huh? That's disappointing!


 He was getting annoying, all the non-violence was just pretty much dooming him somewhere down the line.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Ummm, maybe I spoke too soon???

Or, not.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ox Eye said:


> Ummm, maybe I spoke too soon???


 I don't know if they could legitimately pull this off: Hershel was a matter of second between the bite and his "amputation": I don't see there being anyway they could logically pull this one off given the time frame.

edit: See?


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

2 major characters in the past 2 episodes. What's going on? Are they not paying them enough so they are getting out of the show?


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, Tyreese was on my list, but he wasn't anywhere near the top. And, this soon into the new season was a total surprise. Maybe all those "walkers" are running over budget and they've got to make cuts, somewhere.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Over Budget? Could be with 3 minutes of commercials every 6 minutes. My wife fell asleep. I had to wake her up when Tyrese got bit.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Do you have any idea of the expense for all that blood, guts and gore flying all over the place? That, alone, takes up at least three commercial segments per show.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Sleeper


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

myprozac said:


> 2 major characters in the past 2 episodes. What's going on? Are they not paying them enough so they are getting out of the show?


It's all about the storyline, nothing to do with actors not getting paid and "quitting".

Anyone can die at any time. Well almost anyone, for now.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I hear ya Ox Eye. Just too many commercials this time and it made the show too slow for me. Guess they gotta cash in on the new season hysteria. Still can't wait for the next one though.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

For an opener that show SUCKED! Same old boring **** they put us through last year. I may be done with WD. It's pretty predicable at this point and the writing is very sub-par. Not the same as what first got me hooked.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

The characters have gotten way too philosophical and all these flashbacks in recent episodes are lame. And has far as killing off a main character, it's about time and it had to happen. Static characters equals static show. There will be some new characters come along just like the governer came along. I hope the show gets better because I'm becoming bored with it.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Being a black guy on TWD is like being a red shirt on star trek....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Stuart said:


> The characters have gotten way too philosophical and all these flashbacks in recent episodes are lame. And has far as killing off a main character, it's about time and it had to happen. Static characters equals static show. There will be some new characters come along just like the governer came along. I hope the show gets better because I'm becoming bored with it.


Killing off one in the last episode wasn't good enough for you?


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Stuart said:


> The characters have gotten way too philosophical and all these flashbacks in recent episodes are lame. And has far as killing off a main character, it's about time and it had to happen. Static characters equals static show. There will be some new characters come along just like the governer came along. I hope the show gets better because I'm becoming bored with it.


You got that right. Everyone got on their soap box yesterday and took a turn. BORING...!!!

I'm starting to think the Governor was a good guy. At least he added some interest to the show.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Not impressed with last night. And feel it was about time that they killed him. And would be nice if they got rid of a few more. Traveling with the big group doesn't make sense. I can see having a big group if they settle down.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Did the show take a hiatus between episodes 8 and 9 or something?


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Stuart said:


> The characters have gotten way too philosophical and all these flashbacks in recent episodes are lame. And has far as killing off a main character, it's about time and it had to happen. Static characters equals static show. There will be some new characters come along just like the governer came along. I hope the show gets better because I'm becoming bored with it.


 I agree. More about character development and emotional drama, rather than action. I'll try to hang in with WD, but it's more of a soap opera than a sci-fi shoot em up at this point. I like shoot em ups. Show has become a little too dark and dramatic for my taste.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

It's always "come and gone" as far as action goes: in any season there's a few "dead" episodes setting the stage for the blockbusters at the end of the season. Every time it happens, everybody gets on here and complains about how it's just turned to nothing but drama: three weeks later, it's right back to the action. It's standard operating procedure with this show.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I really liked tyreese. Dam.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

What I hate is 5 minutes of the show, then 10 minutes of commercials !

By the way, Tyreese, Bob, and the Preacher were all on the series "The Wire" which was an awesome series.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Tall1 said:


> Did the show take a hiatus between episodes 8 and 9 or something?


Yes, most shows take off during the holidays cause they know viewership will be down. TWD is just a little longer to most other shows.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> What I hate is 5 minutes of the show, then 10 minutes of commercials !
> 
> By the way, Tyreese, Bob, and the Preacher were all on the series "The Wire" which was an awesome series.


Or you can just do like I do and buy it on iTunes and wait until about midnight and watch it straight thru w/o any


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

michaelbaranowski said:


> Or you can just do like I do and buy it on iTunes and wait until about midnight and watch it straight thru w/o any


I just record it on Direct TV and fast forward through the commercials.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm willing to put up with a random stinker episode ever now and again to get to the majority "edge-of-the-seat" episodes. They're trying to please everybody, so once in a while there will be some touchy/feely episodes. 

There has been some really great shows that have abruptly ended for lack of sufficient audience numbers. The folks at WD are trying to avoid that.

Remember "Revolution"?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Ox Eye said:


> I'm willing to put up with a random stinker episode ever now and again to get to the majority "edge-of-the-seat" episodes. They're trying to please everybody, so once in a while there will be some touchy/feely episodes.
> 
> There has been some really great shows that have abruptly ended for lack of sufficient audience numbers. The folks at WD are trying to avoid that.
> 
> Remember "Revolution"?


I really liked Revolution. And hated that it was cancelled when other krap remained on the TV


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, I was really looking forward to the show restarting , and it was slow and boring. Hope they got that out of the way and back to the good stuff! 
I agree with the other poster, why did they cancel Revolution?!! It was so good.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Garwood57 said:


> I agree with the other poster, why did they cancel Revolution?!! It was so good.


The answer ...



Ox Eye said:


> There has been some really great shows that have abruptly ended for *lack of sufficient audience numbers*. The folks at WD are trying to avoid that.
> 
> Remember "Revolution"?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Garwood57 said:


> Yes, I was really looking forward to the show restarting , and it was slow and boring. Hope they got that out of the way and back to the good stuff!
> I agree with the other poster, why did they cancel Revolution?!! It was so good.


As an addendum to what Ox Eye said.... What's "Revolution"? I don't even remember it. I'm probably not the only one.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

NOT SO FAST MY FRIENDS: My daughter, who is a Walking Deadhead, said we are all wrong about the show being a sleeper. You all know how the Producers and Directors like to mess with us, and keep us wondering, but apparently us worrying about the commercials and the show being slow and there were clues everywhere as to what is coming. What she told me so far is, why was the truck full of severed heads and why did one of the heads have a W carved on it. Why were all the Zombies cut up neatly and thrown around. What was the significance of the wire. What did the grafitti say on the wall. What was the big deal about the cut on Noah's head. What is the significance of the bat Glen picked up? That is just some of the clues we missed. Got me to thinking. My daughter said there are some spoilers out there too so watch out if you try to google any of this. Made me feel dumb about complaining it was slow!


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> NOT SO FAST MY FRIENDS: My daughter, who is a Walking Deadhead, said we are all wrong about the show being a sleeper. You all know how the Producers and Directors like to mess with us, and keep us wondering, but apparently us worrying about the commercials and the show being slow and there were clues everywhere as to what is coming. What she told me so far is, why was the truck full of severed heads and why did one of the heads have a W carved on it. Why were all the Zombies cut up neatly and thrown around. What was the significance of the wire. What did the grafitti say on the wall. What was the big deal about the cut on Noah's head. What is the significance of the bat Glen picked up? That is just some of the clues we missed. Got me to thinking. My daughter said there are some spoilers out there too so watch out if you try to google any of this. Made me feel dumb about complaining it was slow!


 Exactly..... I noticed straight away that the bodies they found behind the houses were mostly waists & legs; then they hit the truck & a whole host of torso & heads fell out. The bat was a collection of some sort of memorabilia; they broke the frame of the jersey to "get a clean shirt". Not sure what the significance is yet, but I'm sure it will come around. Will Noah be infected with something now? He's not the first one to get cut, but who knows what has evolved. This episode wasn't what I expected, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have not seen a rerun yet to watch for clues, but my daughter said she thought the grafiti said something about wolves. And, I did not think about the "Clean Shirt" thing either Gemini 8. There are probably more clues than what we know. Also, I guess they are going to Washington now? In one of the previews of upcoming shows I thought I saw dogs or wolves running around? There must be another gang of bad guys out there.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

The clues are really only going to be noticed by people that read the comic books. The bat glen picked up, the barbwire, the base ball jersey. Speculation is that it all points Negan and the Saviors. This is the next bad buy and his cronies. They provide protection for a price. Anyway, Negan has a baseball bat wrapped in barbwire he calls "lucille". He beats Glenn to death with it.

Who really knows what will happen. They vary greatly from the comic book.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't read the comics and neither does my daughter, and I don't want to hear or see any spoilers. The show doesn't always follow the comics, so I sure hope nothing happens to Glen. I should have known to watch for clues in the first episode, but I was expecting more action. I would rather be kept guessing.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

*** spoiler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

On another forum I'm on, people do "spoiler" stuff in the same color as the background: you can't see it unless you hit the mouse key to "highlight" the text, works pretty well to have the info there if somebody wants it, they don't have to read it if not. we do have the option of white text here as well, apparently.  See


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Speaking of clues, I have a strong suspicion about that yellow sunshine/smileyface drawing in the middle of the street. I'll keep it to myself, tho, so I don't spoil it for anyone if I'm right.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

'Bout that time, again. Got a small conflict of interest now. Wicked Tuna begins it's season tonight at the same time as WD.

Gonna tape W







T!

A man's gotta have his priorities, doncha see?


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Again, with the WD producers, the viewers weren't the priority. One long pity party followed by a rush of danger, but saved by the Hand of Providence??? And, who was the dude that looked like he just stepped off the pages of a Macy's catalogue? Gotta tune in "next week", folks.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

In case anyone's interested, it's about that time, again.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> As an addendum to what Ox Eye said.... What's "Revolution"? I don't even remember it. I'm probably not the only one.


Really great post-apocolyptic series that just didn't quite garner a large enough audience. No zombies. Similar to what would happen to us if an EMP event happened, but it didn't happen due to typical EMP scenarios. The US ends up divided into several miltias that control areas of the CONUS.

Season 1 and 2 are on Netflix now. Season 3 should be eventually. If you have Netflix give it a watch. Really good show/characters.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!! Broke Back Biters!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm worried about the "community" they're going to. More "touchy/feely" ****??


----------



## Estanton15 (Feb 15, 2015)

Black sails yesterday now this... I have nothing against the gay community but does every show have to have it??


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Hollyweird has to promote their Gay agenda every chance they get. Just had to poison a really great show.


----------



## Estanton15 (Feb 15, 2015)

Black sails yesterday now this... I have nothing against the gay community but does every show have to have it??


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ox Eye said:


> I'm worried about the "community" they're going to. More "touchy/feely" ****??


After terminus, etc., I think this one's going to be okay: short-lived, but okay. Probably just starts as a new and hopeful home base, just a ripe target for the NEXT governor, Gareth, etc. to roll some tanks in and machine gun everybody, with the exception of most of the core group which narrowly escapes with their lives...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> Hollyweird has to promote their Gay agenda every chance they get. Just had to poison a really great show.


 Supposedly they were a "couple" in the comics as well, so it wasn't necessarily just a gratuitous "gaying" of the show..


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Estanton15 said:


> Black sails yesterday now this... I have nothing against the gay community but does every show have to have it??


This show, now that they're "out", will have them for a while. You can bet they're probably "good gays" and won't get aced by "walkers" and if they do get aced, it will be as heros. Should it be otherwise, can you imagine the hellfire and damnation from Gay Pride folks? Nobody's gonna risk that!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Heck, they've had a lesbian on the show for 2-3 seasons now.... That, and all the rumors that Daryl will turn up gay..


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Teh gayz were in the comics and part of the Alexandria compound.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Second week in a row I decided to skip. Looks like I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Crank up the gaydar, folks. It's just about SHOWTIME!


----------

